# can i use turkey load?



## audie1 (Feb 3, 2008)

can i use turkey load to hunt coyotes? i went up there yesterday and no sucess but i had turkey load in my shotgun. what is your oppion


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

Last year I was turkey hunting when 2 coyotes came to check out my decoys. One came about 40 yards away and I dropped him where he stood. The other one stayed about 100 yards away up on a hill. IF I had had a rifle I could have had a double!! You can use turkey load if you only want close shots. I have a Beneli nova 12ga. and had 3 1/2" 2 1/4oz #5 turkey load in. If you watch some turkey hunting videos they do use shotguns sometimes but you have to be able to get the coyotes in close! Good Luck and shoot whatever you have got!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Dead Coyote! That stuff is awsome! Little spendy, but well worth it!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You should get buck shot. Thats what I use.


----------



## SHA (Feb 11, 2007)

Its tough to say cause a turkey load is very vague. They vary in bird shot sizes of 2 thru 6 and they have so many various materials. There are the standard lead, copper jacketed, non toxic loads, and high density loads. I tend to believe most turkey loads are light and short range at best. The coyote loads , tend to be buck and t shot and capable of a farther range.

And once you have the math done (ballistics), it could still be useless. You have to get a good pattern. This is basically a trial and error. Sometimes the most expensive choke and most highly rated load, will give you a poor pattern. Or maybe a better pattern can be achieved with a cheaper combination. A different size shot sometimes affects the pattern too.

If any help, setup i use is a Benelli with an extra full turkey choke. I get good patterns with the same choke in both my turkey loads and coyote loads. Turkey - winchester supreme high velocity extended range copper size 4 or 6. Coyote - use the coyote t shot....but plan on trying the winchester coyote load with the same choke.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Dead Coyote! That stuff is awsome! Little spendy, but well worth it!


Couldn't of said it better!


----------

